# taurus 24/7 G2 compact



## 1fstwarrior (Apr 10, 2013)

hey all, i just bought a taurus 24/7 G2 compact in 45ACP. i am looking for holsters for my G2. it has the 3.5"barrel. also i am left handed. so what would you recommend?


----------

